# What Turns You On?



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

This is a Non-sexual question- I am really curious, as to what actions, places, people, things, words, scents, etc. that Turn you On, Trip your trigger, Tickle your fancy, Attract you, to another person? I personally, really enjoy touch. Just to feel a womans warmth, the smoothness of her skin, to feel her Heart beat!, My hands, seem very sensitive to this*. There are other things-but I really like Physical contact-and I miss it. Will you share?


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Non sexual ?The smell of burnt gunpowder (preferably on a women's hair), the smell of a huge of pine sawdust under my table saw, the idea of someone helping in the harvest of my garden, the sight of a woman that feels good in whatever clothes she enjoy wearing, (they literally beam when they feel they look good), the smell of a well kept, clean working barn, the smell and the festivities of a good wood fire and friends cooking hobo pies and Marshmellows with a few brews, the appearance and smell of a really clean kitchen after i have just had a marathon canning session, the feel and smell of the goods in a leather shop, the taste and smelll of great coffee brewed in the morning by someone else and waiting for me in the morning at my table!!! LOLOL

That was he longest sentence with the most commas every written by man!!! LOLOL Not enough coffee this morning, I'm sleep typing.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

It's been so long that I can't remember!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

After about a dozen cups of coffee, not only am I turned on, I'm turned up to 11.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

The #1 thing that attracts me to the opposite gender is a beard and mustache, add a hairy chest and I'm toast.  A nice beard will turn my head every time. Then there's the scent of a man that has just finished working and also just getting out of the shower. A devilish smile with a twinkle in the eye....

Okay, I need to stop now.....


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

a light touch, a woman scent, and all those things, but the oddest is when my head is scratched -might be from having a naturally dry scalp but even when I don't have dandruff it feels soooooo good.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Mostly mental for me. Ah but a good kiss! Tender and intense! A man that wants to interrupt me in the kitchen for a great kiss and maybe a bit more. Running hands slowly up my arms and kissing my neck.

Yep I'm with Terri....need to stop there.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

tractors and tillers.....piles of seed...old dusty feed stores.....fresh tilled soil....fresh dug taters.....ripe maters.....bows and arrows...sharp knives...the sound of my grinder doing a deer i just harvested.....the ping of lids sealing.....old tools....chainsaw mix...sound of chainsaw.....wood being split....the pop of fire burning.....wood smoke....seeing wildlife.....everything to do with fall time...wilderness...running water in creeks and such....rain falling...the list goes on on like that.

yes i am a odd one.

hey he did say non sexual.....lol


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Terri in WV said:


> The #1 thing that attracts me to the opposite gender is a beard and mustache, add a hairy chest and I'm toast.  A nice beard will turn my head every time. Then there's the scent of a man that has just finished working and also just getting out of the shower. A devilish smile with a twinkle in the eye....
> 
> Okay, I need to stop now.....


Yep what Terri said!!


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

a woman that smells of fresh baked bread.make perfumes like odor of pot roast/apple pie!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

bigjon said:


> a woman that smells of fresh baked bread.make perfumes like odor of pot roast/apple pie!


LOL...I got a marriage proposal with that!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

"thing that attracts me to the opposite gender is a beard and mustache, add a hairy chest and I'm toast"

Never have understood the way women want to run their fingers thru the hair on a man's chest and,,er, um. Well, I say plug your forefinger into your bellybutton to protect your lint and let them have at it.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Ox, I'm not really sure what makes it attractive to some women, or for that matter, myself. 

I do recall when I first became aware of the attraction though. Everyone around me was swooning over the eye candy of that era(70's) and I saw an episode of Grizzly Adams. Oh my my!!!

So, maybe it's just the "manliness" of it?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

elkhound said:


> tractors and tillers.....piles of seed...old dusty feed stores.....fresh tilled soil....fresh dug taters.....ripe maters.....bows and arrows...sharp knives...the sound of my grinder doing a deer i just harvested.....the ping of lids sealing.....old tools....chainsaw mix...sound of chainsaw.....wood being split....the pop of fire burning.....wood smoke....seeing wildlife.....everything to do with fall time...wilderness...running water in creeks and such....rain falling...the list goes on on like that.
> 
> yes i am a odd one.
> 
> hey he did say non sexual.....lol


What Elk said, lol.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

non-sexual?!?! sigh...nevermind....

BUT I REALLY like to kiss....if I haven't said that already!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

What turns me on is enjoying the life I now have in the Mayberry I call home. Especially when the evenings are comfortable enough for us to enjoy the sound of the Sun going down over drinks as the steaks grill on the downwind side of the porch.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

working outdoors, feeling the plants as they are growing; smelling the life in them (and the scent on them) hearing the bees buzz, deadheading pansies so they will keep producing flowers (oh, my gosh, what a waste of beauty! I wish I knew what to do with them, instead of just compost) Climbing into a shrub to trim, deadhead, delimb. It's a different sound; some people worry about a bug getting on them, but they aren't listening to the plants breathe.
Listening to a broody hen make murmuring noises, tasting wine I have made and discovering that it is good (tasting good wine I didn't make is right up there too)
smelling late dh t-shirt. Combination of cig. smoke, his own personal body scent, something I havent smelled since.
smelling rosemary that I brush against during grow season. Walking through the woods in winter, seeing the blue blue sky and evergreens/snow.
Burying my face in my dogs fur; (sometimes it is pleasant, especially right after being groomed; sometimes it is poop stinky, sometimes they smell like 'outdoors minus the stink of poop' ) 
Kissing my kid goodnight, I can smell her cheek and it is a combo of sweetness and tired smell, drowsy like.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Legs ..... nice legs ... cute legs .... ... When the ShoeDazzle.com commercial comes on and they run through the 50 pairs of shoes pictures .... No man is looking at the shoes !! All those nice legs leave a man panting at the end of the commercial ... 
You asked .......................
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

His smile. If he has an easy natural smile, especially if it goes with a twinkle in his eye, I am intrigued. I like happy men, but don't always like what makes them happy.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

An agile mind, quick sense of humor, a hint of the little edginess that matches up well with mine, and a generally happy and warm disposition - and if he smells right too...

...then we get into that other category this isn't covering 

~ST


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Laura, like you, a smile and throw in a twinkly eye and I'm all a twitter.

Terri, How about this one? Does it send you into orbit?


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok. So my mind was in the gutter earlier...hey! I'm human! It's been months people!

Missing my boyfriend cuz he's sick and I haven't seen him for days, got me to thinking...I miss his smile, his piercing blue eyes, how he's kinda shy about telling me how he feels...the way he likes to hold my hand wherever we are. How he's concerned about my daughter and always asks if I'm handling things ok. His scruffy face...how he always makes me laugh...the butterflies in my stomach...that he's a decent human being...and I forgot his kisses!! Whoowee!!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

That picture is not fair!!!!!


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Sitting on the porch swing in the fall holding hands with her. The smell of fresh apple pie in the air and in her hair.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Leslie, he needs a beard! Gotta have a beard.....


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Everything that others listed here, and then some. The common interest is extremely important, but what I really seek, is someone that actually listens and converses equally. That soul connection. 

Narcissism is becoming an epidemic.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

The wind.


----------



## Hornacopia (Dec 15, 2012)

For me, it is a certain combination of personality and attractiveness that turns my head, captures my heart, gives me reason to consider possibilities. Media pushes the supermodel-type beauty that so many men seem to look for. I'll take the girl-next-door type who is pretty but not over-the top gorgeous, especially if she has an upbeat personality, a sense of humor, and intelligence. Brains are sexy!

Quirky things I'm attracted to: brown or auburn hair, pony tails, hip boots (no explanation for that!), skirts and cowboy boots, gals that can dance, gals in pickup trucks, gals that aren't afraid to get dirty.

Now I gotta sit home alone on a Saturday night and think about this! Hmmmmph!

Horn


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I'm attracted to an easy laugh and twinkling eyes, I appreciate a sense of humor and some teasing. Someone that listens as well as talks, and nice forearms. 
Yes, I said forearms. Something about when a man rolls up his sleeves and he has well developed tanned forearms makes my thinking mushy. If you don't know what I'm talking about, guitar pickers have nice forearms, there are others too.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Slightly off topic but WHY do men think long hair is attractive? I mean dirty greasy long hair? Is that suppose to be a turn on? Seems men in KY have the market cornered on it. Maybe it is a hillbilly thing? Whatever it is I can do without it.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Nothing and/or Everything,,,,,guess that's about it....

:indif:


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

The smell of the first spring rain, the crispness of the first cool fall day, the vibration of a Harley under me and the feeling of flying down the road, looking down from a tall mountain and seeing for miles and miles, the vast power of the ocean waves as they crash to the beach.

As for a man, I really like long shiny hair, a beard and a mustache, but it's mostly the eyes. Some men just have this look like they can see into your soul, that's usually what touches me first. It's not just a twinkle, though I can't exactly put it into words. I love it when a man comes up behind me and embraces me, and if he kisses the back of my neck or just under my ear...he better hang on tight because my knees are going to go weak, lol!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

Now I know why so many women swoon over those old Sam Elliot movies . I like them too but not for the same reason .


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

A hug. Throwing your arms around someone you care about and giving and recieving a warm, heart felt hug. I doesn't turn me on so such as sooth my soul and validate your value. You can never have too many hugs! Unless it is busty Aunt Mabel and you are 7 years old.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

My sister used to have it really bad for Sam Elliot. The only time I found him attractive was in "Road House", and I think that was more his attitude than his looks...that and the fact that he was riding a Harley, lol. I'm an ex-biker chick, what can I say??  I have always liked his voice though.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I saw that movie today!! I was thinking how young he looked. his looks do nothing for me but that voice...yeah...just like Sean Connery....he could tell me my dog had died and I think I would take it well.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Twp.Tom said:


> This is a Non-sexual question- I am really curious, as to what actions, places, people, things, words, scents, etc. that Turn you On, Trip your trigger, Tickle your fancy, Attract you, to another person?


Attracts. I will use the word attracts; gains my extra measure of attention.
In no particular order.

Work ethic. It shows in someone's attitude first. 
They are a go getter/get it done and done right kinda person. 
It shows in their structure. It shows itself at the end of a day. 
I find a hard worker, very attractive.

Confidence. It shows when they can walk into my 'personal space' and say what they need to say, and not be 'afraid' of the intrusion. 
Someone (especially for me) who can 'dress me down' and tell me no, when *I* am out of line.
It will show itself in body posture and countenance. 

Integrity. It shows when no one is looking. Few words, lots of action.Says what they mean, means what they say. 
No sugar coating, just the facts ma'am.

Perceptive. They can see the smile on a face, but know in the eyes there is a different story.
They can read a situation for what it is, not what it appears to be. Not a clueless mess.

They will come across (to some) as 'arrogant, a try-hard, or even obnoxious'.....but they are not. It's just that they have a firm grip on who they are.
I need an A+ personality type to trump my A type personality HA HA.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

As far as what turns me on about people.... intelligence, kindness, sense of adventure, sarcastic\dry funny bone, man hands, strong shoulders, legs 

I'm an arm and leg woman, many times I have been caught staring at men's legs. People think I'm trying to inspect the "package" but no...I'm trying to figure out what the thighs look like. :nanner:


----------



## Hornacopia (Dec 15, 2012)

Terri in WV said:


> The #1 thing that attracts me to the opposite gender is a beard and mustache, add a hairy chest and I'm toast.
> 
> Okay, I need to stop now.....


I have both the mustache and hairy chest -- however here in the PNW it seems that neither is in favor with women. I'm too stubborn to shave either -- had the mustache since I was 17! (33 years)

Where are the PNW gals that like facial hair?

Horn


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

There's lotsa' bush women in the PNW, Horn.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Well, Horn, grow a beard and post a pic, then you might have a bunch of females to enjoy time with. 

Or move east of the Mississippi...:happy2:


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Jaclynne said:


> I<snip> and nice forearms.
> Yes, I said forearms. Something about when a man rolls up his sleeves and he has well developed tanned forearms makes my thinking mushy. If you don't know what I'm talking about, guitar pickers have nice forearms, there are others too.


I am not aloooone  For a long time I thought that was just a personal fetish of mine. Thanks for sharing, lol!

~ST


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> This is a Non-sexual question- I am really curious, as to what actions, places, people, things, words, scents, etc. that Turn you On, Trip your trigger, Tickle your fancy, Attract you, to another person?




Places
I can't say one location is more 'sensual / attractive' than the next, but it's with whom you are keeping company that 'makes the place'.....

People
Physical attributes? 
Taller than I, physical strength...rough hands. 
I have always been partial to Italian men...dark hair eyes and olive skin....but as I have aged, I see the beauty in all flavors!! 

Things
Those 'things' will show themselves when my post 37 presents itself.

Words
I confess. I am a HUGE sucker, melt in a puddle, clay in a potters hands silly for 'terms of endearment' (WHEN they are genuine). 
Honesty, for sure, even if it's not what I want to hear. Very audible voice. Soft spoken men are like nails on a chalk board for me. 
Again, words spoken with confidence (above post).....sooooooooo attractive.

Scents
Barn, leather, sawdust. Anything (well almost) that has scent that reflects a hard days work. 
Essential oils (patchouli, frankensence, etc) when applied to clean skin will smell AMAZING when he has worked up a sweat.

Speaking of fetishes......mine?
I love LOVE to watch men work. I could pull up to a construction site and just sit with my lunch and watch like I am at the movie theater.
There is something very sensual about a man, using his whole body, to get something done....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

jj u said u couldnt understand why men liked long hair. I thought you was talking about ON WOMEN to that point.
I dont know why men like long hair ON WOMEN either, BUT I DO.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Girls,,,yep,,Girls turn me on,,

Not sure if there's an off switch,,,hehe


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

If we have an off switch, I don't have one either LA! 
oh....did I say that out loud? oops!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

A sense of humor. 

Inner strength with outward gentleness.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

An intellectual equal....I dislike men that just sit there not talking...or just responding with a grunt...nope..not for me...a man has to be able to have an intelligent conversation FIRST....everything else falls into place behind this..

As far as non human things...the smell of fresh mowed hay, the sound of peepers down by the pond in spring and the smell of fresh tilled soil...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh yeah, men that just sit there and grunt! I've met a few of them. I can't take it. I get rid of them within the hour. mostly the grunters have been from our university here. ~Georgia.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Huh?***


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Brains; smart women are a big plus when out shopping for a mate, but men are programmed to go after any woman in the mood for love.

Big turn-offs are stupidity, sloppy clothing, the unwashed appearance, snark, the superiority complex, bad family (drunks, dopers, fighters, rap sheets).


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Ox-Why are smart women a turn on? Just curious...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

iai nt CHUck, But ill give my openion. Smart women exude an air of confidence. That in itself is sexy. Being smart, they know where all the buttons are and just which ones to press and for how long. They got moxie. there tough in a certain way. They know that, if they DONT snag the guy they want, ital hurt hime more than her. They want what they want, and that again is sexey. There a challange for men, and thats sexy.
To show an EXAMPLE of what i mean, Watch the gals walk down the runway on a Vickies not so secres show sometime. There trained and told to walk down that aisle with confidence that they could get any guy they snapped there fingers at by just what they wear and how they look. Then set in any malla nd watch most women walk. It isnt the same.
Course, your saying that those women at the mall arent there to snag men, most of them, and thats true. BUT, I think, a SMART, S I N G LE , Woman is always looking, Thats just a motor that she keeps running all the time. It becomes second nature to her, and perhaps, she dont even think about it. IF that be the case, then, when SHE goes to the mall, shes doing the same thing that the rest of the women are doing there, but she looks cool, and in command, and thats sexy. She knows, she will draw the guys in, if nothing else than to turn there heads, and the available guys will want to be drawn closer to her. IF she looks confidant and sexey, theyll want to know how/whaT she has to say

BUT, what do I know


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok...I see...inquiring minds want to know! HA!
People make comments to me sometimes...mainly men...and I guess I never paid much attention til recently what they were talking about...
Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bajiay: 

I really cannot say that I know all the answers here--I just know that intelligent women are a big turn on. They usually are confident, they can handle situations that cause lesser women to panic, they can figure out how to solve all sorts of personal problems without failure. They are also smart enough to DODGE most of the predicaments that lesser women get into. When they turn themselves loose they are fun to talk to, fun to play with, eager to please as any stupid woman but without the hassle.

I think part of it may be a primordial thing, something genetic that tells a man that a smart woman is more likely to breed smart children, children that will survive in a dangerous world.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I understand. That explains comments I get. Thanks Ox!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmmm,,,,Why did you need to ask,,a smart women would hav,,,,UhOH,,,,uh,,
,,,Nevermind,,:ashamed:


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

You're really funny L.A.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bajia: Bear in mind that what I have to say is largely theoretical. My experience is dated; I've been a one-woman man for a long, long time now but the "one" has always been smarter than I am. 

I doubt that human nature has changed much in the last 40,000 years. The anthropologists tell us that the human intellect has been the same over that period. Over that period men have probably selected the smartest and most beautiful women they could win while the smartest women have been picking out the men they were going to let win them.

Remember too that until the last century all this was taking place while the men and women were in or just out of their teens. No woman had time to get much experience before marriage. They had only native intelligence to rely on.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Among those whom I like or admire, I can find no common denominator, but among those whom I love, I can: all of them make me laugh. W. H. Auden


I ran across that quote while still in my teens and knew it was true for me, and always would be.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2014)

Who cares if they're stupid as long as they're pretty . We're not talking about a potential mate here are we ?


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

calliemoonbeam said:


> My sister used to have it really bad for Sam Elliot. The only time I found him attractive was in "Road House", and I think that was more his attitude than his looks...that and the fact that he was riding a Harley, lol. I'm an ex-biker chick, what can I say??  I have always liked his voice though.


 I say this with a stauch and irrefutable record of heterosexuality, but Sam is one of the only men that can sport a 'stache without looking like an idiot, and ladies with sense enough love a man who can throw a straight punch.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sure wish hed make more westerns, before hes too old.
But having said that, IF they ever did a revise of the Waltons, OR The Real McCoys, Hed make a perfect no nonsence grandpa.


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

Of the opposite sex I find blue eyes, strong features, intelligence, well done tattoos and beards attractive. I love nothing more that to have a long intelligent conversation(or debate) about something. 

I may like beards but unlike some of you thick body hair and just a mustache with no beard is a total turn off. I don't know why. People say little girls look for their daddy in a husband(sometimes both physically as well as mentally) but my dad's always had a mustache and lots of body hair so I guess that's not true with me(by the way girls he's single lol). 

An Australian accent is an immediate turn on. Scottish or Irish aren't too bad either.


----------

